# Renting a catering or commercial kitchen in San Diego



## rogerem (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello I was wondering if anyone knew where I coudl rent a catering/commercial kitchen to bake my cupcakes in. I would like to start selling them at farmers markets, but they have to be cooked in a certified (? not sure if that is the right word) kitchen. I live in Escondido and am looking for something in the north San Diego area. Thanks!!!


----------



## camille (Oct 16, 2008)

I have an Oregon-based business. I shared a kitchen with a woman who was renting the kitchen in an armory. It had basic equipment: gas stove/oven, convection oven, some refrigeration, dish washing sinks and commercial washer and some equipment to use. She runs her catering business (mostly sandwiches for local markets) and I baked. I recently moved to "my own" armory kitchen (one that I don't share) and the person I'm working with at the military department has helped to get me additional equipment I needed for my toffee and bakery business. I've also been given the opportunity to expand my business by preparing meals for the National Guard drill weekends and for community organizations that rent the education room.

I don't think many armories have cooks any more - if they need meals for drill they usually use MREs (military meals) or they purchase food from local businesses. You might want to contact or visit armories in your area to see if any kitchen space is available. My understanding that there is a directive from the top brass to offer for rent the kitchens that are functionable - not sure if this is just in Oregon or nationwide.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## chefjulie24 (Jun 22, 2010)

www..com


----------



## sharedck (Apr 27, 2011)

Please Check Out

www..com


----------



## saekitchen (May 17, 2011)

I hear some of you are looking for a commercial kitchen to rent for your food related business; I wanted to let you know of a new rental kitchen in North County San Diego it's called Sae Kitchen your going to love the prices, and the light bright clean feel.

You can call them  or visit the website


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thread locked and all links removed as it has become a breeding ground for spam.


----------

